
The Feds’ Favorite iPhone Hacking Tool Is Selling for $100–and It’s Leaking Data - Errorcod3
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/02/27/the-feds-favorite-iphone-hacking-tool-is-selling-on-ebay-for-100and-its-leaking-data/#1815d235dd4f
======
jaclaz
Oww, come on, it's a Cellebrite UFED touch 64 GB, not a nuclear reactor.

Not to be confused with the Cellebrite touch 32gb (as I did BTW), still it is
not a "science fiction" magical device capable of doing miracles, and even if
it can do miracles, these are linked to the latest software releases and a
valid licence.

JFYI, the thingies that were put on sale were posted here:

[https://forensicfocus.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=17498/](https://forensicfocus.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=17498/)

[https://forensicfocus.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=17497/](https://forensicfocus.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=17497/)

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/129155109@N06/sets/72157702917...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/129155109@N06/sets/72157702917466732/)

But they are by no means a "unique" case, I've seen over the years many people
selling their old tools, the fact that there have not been wiped clean is
another (preoccupying but comletely separate) issue.

------
MFogleman
The biggest concern here is case data left on the device. Just having a device
or the software isn't enough to get into most phones. Cellebrite kits come
with a huge case of various types of USB cables that do something to allow
access to the target device. Any old USB-C wont work, you have to have the
correct USB-C from the kit to go with the target model

edit: Turns out the cables are on Ebay as well for about $5 - $30

------
mooman219
I could imagine that if it's infeasible to to break into the device to see how
it's cracking the iPhone, then Apple could opt into setting up a dummy phone,
then sniffing all the communications with the device to get an approximate
idea for how it works.

~~~
g45y45
of course they do this (GOOG & APPL). typically the exploits are for older
patched versions of ios/android. keep your phone patched and fully up to date!

Also, its not so hard. Oldmate was running doom on the thing. UFED is just
another android tablet. Root it and find the l00t. Log all traffic from the
mothership if you want to see payloads.

------
crb002
Fear mongering. Cellebrite uses Android dev tools and iTunes under the hood
for imaging.

